# Are Liteway And Keystone The Same?



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

My outback is a liteway, If something went wrong or I had to contact someone about parts do I still call keystone?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

The way I understand it is Liteway was a division that Keystone took over. Any warranty work or problems will be made through Keystone.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> The way I understand it is Liteway was a division that Keystone took over. Any warranty work or problems will be made through Keystone.
> 
> Mark


As usual, Wolfie agrees with Mark!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> The way I understand it is Liteway was a division that Keystone took over. Any warranty work or problems will be made through Keystone.
> 
> Mark


As usual, Wolfie agrees with Mark!








[/quote]

Yeah...I believe that's the way it went.
Bob


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

This past weekend we were camping. I saw and Outback that was made by Liteway (it was about a 2003). From what we understood Liteway made outbacks before Keystone.... Probably no help, but I am a blond.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My '03 is a Lite Way. Here is how I understand it worked...

LiteWay was a separate company that manufactured Outbacks. LiteWay was run by a bunch of former Keystone people. Keystone then bought LiteWay. Voila! Instant confusion. My '03 actually has labels from Thor, Keystone, LiteWay and Outback.

No matter which label you have, the parts and service are available from any Keystone dealership.

Now, if one of the lurkers from the good old Outback factory wants to chime in, that would be great. I am curious if the history I was given at my dealership was accurate or another case of "salesman speak".

Reverie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor bought Keystone.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I heard Outback is buying Thor and will have divisons of Keystone and Liteway....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor bought Keystone??? Man, he must be loaded! Hey Thor, can you give me a good deal on a 32BHDS if I promise NEVER to resurrect the picture of you in your smiley boxers up to your ankles in water?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Owwwwwwwwwwww, I'm blind.

I'm blind.

I'm blind.

Owwwwwwww


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Scott -- I'll buy you a new 32BHDS if you don't show that again.

Funny one my friend.


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

mswalt said:


> The way I understand it is Liteway was a division that Keystone took over. Any warranty work or problems will be made through Keystone.
> 
> Mark


Does that mean Outback trailers were originally made by Lite Way?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

KamperKen said:


> Does that mean Outback trailers were originally made by Lite Way?


Yes, that is correct.


----------

